# Stringlänge festlegen, ggf. auffüllen



## derToby (30. Okt 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ist es möglich strings mit festdefinierte Länge anzulegen? Wenn ein String zu "kurz" ist, dann sollen die entsprechenden fehlenden Stellen aufgefüllt werden. Schlauerweise mit null Zeichen, damit ich beim Einlesen keine Probleme bekomme. Gibt es für mein Vorhaben Methoden, die ich nutzen kann, oder bleibt mir eine manuelle Überprüfung und ein manuelles Auffüllen nicht erspart? Womit fülle ich dann schlauerweise genau auf? Leerzeichen, wären nicht so schlau.

schon einem vielen Dank für eure Hilfe und einen schönen Abend noch

derToby


----------



## Ark (30. Okt 2006)

Was Du brauchst, ist kein einfacher String, sondern ein StringBuffer oder ein mit Java 1.5 eingeführter StringBuilder (eine nicht synchronisierte Variante von StringBuffer). Sieh Dich einfach mal in der API-Dokumentation zu java.lang.StringBuffer um.

MfG
Ark


----------



## derToby (30. Okt 2006)

Dank dir. Das war der entscheidene Hinweis, den ich gebraucht habe. 

Zur Vollständigkeit hier der funktionierende Code:

```
StringBuffer str = new StringBuffer();
	  str.insert(0,"hey");
	  str.setLength(8);
```

Im obigen Beispiel wird der Strinbuffer auf 8 Stellen aufgefüllt, wenn str größer als 8 Stellen ist, dann wird das Ende einfach abgeschnitten. Jaja, da ist Java recht brutal. ;=)

schönen Gruß


derToby


----------

